
Look Who’s Talking About Educational Equity - cjdrake
https://quillette.com/2020/08/12/look-whos-talking-about-educational-equity/
======
greenie_beans
I wonder if the author went to private school for K-12. A quick google search
shows that he got his BA from Vanderbilt. Everything about his argument reeks
of academic pretension and a bias rooted in a dislike for social justice in
education. I don’t know if I buy the idea that institutions who are training
educators are the problem...it’s too one dimensional and doesn’t capture the
nuances and realities of public schools.

